# Uwell Crown tank dry hits



## Lex Aer (4/11/15)

Been having some difficulties with my crown tanks, well the coils. The new coils work perfect for the first day or two, then I start to get some dry hits. Not immediately, but if I take a long vape I get a dry hit towards the end of the vape. Not a nice experience. I initially thought that the coil was a dud and put in a new coil on Monday, voila! great vape. Well today the dry hits were back. Did some searching on the "interweb" and found a "solution". Use a pin (needle) and push it through the juice holes (all four) as well as at the top (through the cotton). What the hell gave it a try and ... it worked! No more dry hits, at least thus far. Any one experience something similar? On the Sigelei 150 with the crown tank, 0.5ohm coil at 65W.


----------



## Dubz (4/11/15)

Are you not perhaps pushing that 0.5ohm coil a bit too far with wattage? i would say 50watts max for the 0.5ohm coil. The 0.25ohm coil is a different story.


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

Hi @Lex Aer 

I have never got any dry hit of mine.My first coil lasted a month.

Maybe they have just packed the cotton in to tight.

But if that was the issue it would have happened from the start.(I am running mine at 55w)

Nice find.I will keep that in mind if it happens to me.But so far I had no issues and ran many juices through that coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lex Aer (4/11/15)

Did try it on lower wattages, but still got a dry hit down to 40 watts. I see vaping360 suggests that at between 70 - 80W the flavour is best, so it should, I think, not be giving dry hits at lower wattages. Will see if the needle solution continues to pan out. Great taste at 80W, no dry hit, but a little to hot for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

I have also had my 0.5 coil at 80 watts before with no issues.But yes.It gets hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (4/11/15)

Gotta give those coils a try then . So far enjoying the RBA with a clapton coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lex Aer (4/11/15)

You should, just as a test, try the Phillippe Rocke Signature series at 80W SAvapegear. Just tried as part of my "test" and the taste "pops". Yip, nice vape, if a little hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

Yip. Phillip Rocke Signature Series is just insane with some nice heat.So many tones shine with high heat.

I think I should get another bottle and try 80w as you suggested.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## LJRanger (4/11/15)

@Dubz you mind sharing some pics of your rba's wicking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

LJRanger said:


> @Dubz you mind sharing some pics of your rba's wicking?



I tried a quick clapton tonight.

7 wraps,2.5 ID,0.97ohm running at 35w.

Seems to do the trick.

Next time I think I will do a 6 wrap clapton.


----------



## Dubz (4/11/15)

LJRanger said:


> @Dubz you mind sharing some pics of your rba's wicking?


Will do when i rewick in the morning .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LJRanger (4/11/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> I tried a quick clapton tonight.
> 
> 7 wraps,2.5 ID,0.97ohm running at 35w.
> 
> ...



Nice looking clapton sir .
How did you wick that?
I've tried a few different coils and wicking methods in my rba but none of them seem to perform. Tried ss coils both spaced and contact. Tried the recommended wicking method got a dry hit after two "hits". Tried the pancake wicking method but it only floods. Tried a pancake hybrid where i cut the cotton short fluff it out and add small pieces of jap cotton to it to block the juice slots this method has been the best so far but still get dry hits. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

I used cotton bacon.Cut it about 0.5cm a both the chimney and just tucked it in.Like the Subtank RBA.

I just take like 2 or 3 hits and then leave it a little while.

I must still master it.That was just my first attempt.

No dry hits yet.But I can hear the coil start sizzling a little then I stop.

The clapton just give so much flavor.I also put the wick very tight in the coil.

And I run a 80/20 mix in there at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (4/11/15)

Tricky little rba this but im sure some one figured out the perfect method. Keen to see Dubz's method in the morning. @Lex Aer sorry for jacking your thread mate


----------



## Dubz (5/11/15)

Ok as promised... I use this identical method for my Subtank mini v2 RBA.

Build: 26/32 Kanthal Clapton 2.5mm ID 4/5wrap 0.53ohms @ 36watts





Cut cotton flush with the RBA base...





Fluff cotton with a pin and gently press cotton against the RBA...





Side view of fluffed cotton pressed gently against the base...





Fit RBA top cap/chimney...





Top view - cotton looks a bit messy above the coil...





Take very small flat screw driver or similar tool and gently push cotton down towards juice holes...





The rest is up to you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/11/15)

@Dubz 

This is how it is done.Nice work.I will do the same.

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/15)

Dubz said:


> Ok as promised... I use this identical method for my Subtank mini v2 RBA.
> 
> Build: 26/32 Kanthal Clapton 2.5mm ID 4/5wrap 0.53ohms @ 36watts
> 
> ...


Awesome tutorial. Thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

